# What wood goes best with peach?



## thatguysmokes (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm smoking some baby backs and tri-tip today. I just got some peach wood chips and wanted to mix it with either hickory, pecan or apple chunks. What combination do you think will go best for todays cook?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 4, 2015)

It's all a matter of taste. Personally I would think peach like apple is a light flavor so I wouldn't use it for ribs I'd use it with poultry or fish


----------



## danbury (Jul 4, 2015)

It's all good.  I think I would use some pecan with the peach for a mild flavor.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2015)

Peach, Apple, pecan, cherry all go good. I do apple/peach for ribs quite often. Cherry-pecan is my favorite for tri tip though!


----------



## parman (Jul 6, 2015)

Smoker,

I recently found a commercial supplier of cooking woods who has peach in log and or small logs. I bought 5 bags...apprx 200 lbs of peach logs. I cook pork with just the peach...If you need to use chips I still wouldn't add another wood as it will overpower the peach. Apple and pecan works well but with peach....just go peach!

Rich


----------

